# Stick Fighting Rules



## Andrew Green (May 20, 2006)

How do sparring rules work in Arnis circles?  I am assuming point based?  continuous?  Break on hit?  Target areas? protection?  Do kids usually get to spar?

What's the deal?


----------



## ryangruhn (May 21, 2006)

I like the "no rules" formality of DBMA =)

Gruhn


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 21, 2006)

I've seen 2 types: Continuous, and "Stop and Go"

I'm not familiar with the continuous rules.
With the stop and go, you basically go until a point is scored, then reset and continue.  Point values of targets, and time limits vary by organizatioon and event.


----------



## Bammx2 (May 24, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I've seen 2 types: Continuous, and "Stop and Go"
> 
> I'm not familiar with the continuous rules.
> With the stop and go, you basically go until a point is scored, then reset and continue. Point values of targets, and time limits vary by organizatioon and event.



Please forgive me if I am wrong on this,
But as far as I know,"continuous" is a timed round of say,1-2 minutes,give it all you got for each round and the points are tallied at the end of the fight.
No "stop and reset".


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

That is my very limited understanding as well.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 24, 2006)

Any mixing of weapons? Knife vs stick, double stick vs single, staff vs sticks?

In training if not competition?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Depends on the school.  Mine does them all.


----------



## The Game (May 24, 2006)

Are there specific rules covering things?


----------

